# Question about vaccination reactions?



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I had a lady tell me the other day that her mom's 4 month old Chihuahua was having seizures and foaming at the mouth out of the blue. She said that she had received her last set of vaccinations and heartworm meds two days before. I told her that it could be reaction to the vaccinations. I told her to take her to the vet and the vet said yes it was a reaction and she was fine now as it had run its course? The seizure activity was all day long and my question is...has anyone ever had their Chi have seizure like issues after having a reaction to meds? I just found it weird that seizures after running its course would just go away?


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

None of mine have ever had a reaction to vaccines. However, Hotchi did have seizures as a baby because his blood sugar dropped too low. Seeing it was terrifying. He had so many that one more would have surely killed him. His body was limp and lifeless, I couldnt get him to swallow the sugar water and finally he licked his lips and swallowed the water. I have never cried so hard in my life, honestly. I really pray to never see anything like that again.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I would imagine the seizures were caused by the vaccine and the parasitic (neurotoxin) applied at the same time! To a puppy! OMG! It's poor immune system couldn't handle it. Seizures are a common by-product of both of those, to give them at the same time? Horrible idea. I have no idea if the seizures will continue, but I wouldn't be surprised. If that puppy were mine, he'd not receive another vaccine! Ever.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I agree Tracy, I never do that to mine but sadly so many people just go by what the vets say and do without question :-( I thought it was odd that the Vet says that she is better and will be fine now? I didnt think seizures reactions to such things would just go away once started??

@Mandi, If that ever happens again and I pray it will not. Rub the gums with Karo syrup, honey or Nutri-cal.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Somebody put a pic up last week think it was facebook,and their dogs head had swollen .I never have my old sheltie vaccinated anymore,i'm sure he must be immune after all these years


----------



## Suzn (Feb 8, 2012)

I think my vet said she would give Paco heartworm and another vaccination when I am taking him in to be neutered the 24th. Are you saying that that might be too much for his system? I'm afraid I am naive about protecting him in this area. Is there a site that recommends appropriate vaccinations and treatments with a timeline or something. I just take my vets word for what he needs. It does sound rather silly to me now that I think about it. I never did that with my kids or my own medications and treatments.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I would have the neuter done then wait and have the vaccinations done and then wait a week or more and give the heartworm meds. Or vaccinations then wait a couple weeks and give the heart worms and then do the neuter. I usually wait and have mine neutered around 6 months anyways. That is just my opinion though and other's may not agree with that but I do not not like to do to much to their little bodies at once. With anesthesia, shots and heartworm I think is over doing it. I do not have the protocol link on my right this second to give you so hopefully someone will post it here. I do initial puppy vaccines, and then after the last puppy vaccine usually around 4 months old I wait anywhere from a week to a month to have the rabies vaccine given. I then do the 1 yr puppy booster and titer every 3 yrs after.


----------



## ilovemychis (Mar 8, 2012)

If this dog gets vaccinated again, it is likely the seizures will return and get worse. This dog should probably never be vaccinated again.


----------

